# Wago 750-841 scheitert mit Email Versand nach Providerwechsel



## Wühlmaus (26 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Schwimmbadsteuerung mit einer Wago 750-841 realisiert, unter Verwendung von WagoLibMail_2. Diese schickt mir täglich um Mitternacht eine Email mit allen möglichen Log-Daten als .csv Date. Das funktionierte jahrelang prima, solange Domainbox.de mein Email-Provider war. Dieser wurden aber nun von HostEurope geschluckt, welche kürzlich meinen Vertrag zwangsweise auf ihr System umstellten. Seitdem kann meine Wago ihre Email nicht mehr abgeschicken. Während "Try to connect with SMTP Server" schlägt immer der Timeout zu.


Die von HostEurope genannten Daten für mein Email-Konto sind:



			
				HostEurope schrieb:
			
		

> *Posteingang*
> Der Posteingangsserver lautet "wp********.mail.server-he.de". Bitte nutzen Sie folgende Portangaben:IMAP 143 (unverschlüsselt)​IMAP (SSL/TLS) 993 (verschlüsselt)
> IMAP (STARTTLS) 143 (verschlüsselt)
> POP 110 (unverschlüsselt)
> ...



In den obigen Daten habe ich meine persönliche Benutzer-Identität mittels ******** unkenntlich gemacht.


Bisher, mit DomainBox als Provider, funktionierte der Emailversand mit folgenden Aufrufparametern problemlos:

```
MailHandler            (* Dieser Aufruf muss zyklisch wiederholt werden, bis xSEND vom Mailhandler rückgesetzt wird       *)
   (
   sSMTPserver := mail.********.de' ,    (* Postausgangsserver (SMTP) von DomainBox.de                   *)
   tTimeOut := T#30s ,
   eOperationMode := MAIL_SMTP_AUTH ,
   sPop3Server :=  'mail.********.de' ,    (* Posteingangsserver (POP3) von DomainBox.de                   *)
   sUsername := '***@********.de' ,  (* Benutzername für Email-Account bei DomainBox                   *)
   sPassWord := '********' ,     (* Password dafür                            *)
   sFrom := '***@********.de' ,    (* Email-Adresse, von der aus die Wago die Email versenden soll               *)
   sTo := '***@********.de' ,     (* Empfänger der zu versendenden Email                      *)
   sSubject := BetreffZeile ,        (* Betreffzeile der zu versenden Email (max. 255 Zeichen)                 *)
   sMessage := EmailBody ,        (* Textbody der zu versenden Email (max. 255 Zeichen --- leider !!!)               *)
   sAttachmentFileName := FileName,     (* Filename, der dem zu erzeugenden Anhang verliehen wird                 *)
   ptAttachment := ADR(HistoryBuffer) ,     (* Daten müssen im Speicher stehen, fertiges File geht nicht !                *)
   diAttachmentLength := HistorydataLengthFrozen , (* Länge wie vorher eingefroren, sonst weiß man nachher nicht, was tatsächlich übertragen wurde und was nicht (!)  *)
   xSend := SendMailNow        (* positive Flanke triggert Versenden; wird vom mailhandler rückgesetzt, wenn Übertragungsversuch beendet   *)
   ) ;
   (* Achtung ! Die Verwendung von Domainnames (***.********.de) statt harter IP-Adressen for POP3 und SMTP Server setzt voraus, dass in der Wago 750-841 (TCP/IP-Einstellungen)
    als DNS Server-Adresse die Adresse des Routers (***.***.***.*) angegeben ist                      *)
```

Natürlich habe ich auch die verschiedenen Ports durchgespielt (obwohl die Defaultwerte 110 und 25 ja auch funktionieren sollten, wenn keine Ports spezifiziert werden).

Was mache ich falsch ? Oder kann die Wago mit diesem Provider und z.B. dessen Authentifizierung nicht ?

Falls es für HostEurope keine Lösung gibt - mit welchem kostenfreien Email-Provider könnte es klappen und wie ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## KLM (26 Februar 2017)

Moin, dann hattest Du offensichtlich einen der letzten Provider, der noch eine Verbindung ohne SSL unterstützt hat. Jetzt würde ich raten wird SSL verlangt und Du brauchst zwingend die WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib, welche Du auf dem 841 nicht zum laufen bekommen wirst, weil die alte Firmware SSL nicht unterstützt. Provider, die einen Mail-Server ohne SSL stellen, wirst Du sicher nicht mehr finden. Hilft nur mehr ein Wechsel auf modernere Hardware (88x oder 820x) oder selbst einen Mail-Server hosten.


----------



## Wühlmaus (27 Februar 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Eine neue Controller-Hardware ist vermutlich der richtige Weg, da ich auch mit dem Speicher für die Web-Visus ziemlich am Anschlag bin (womit ich aber leben kann). Bisher habe ich mich vor einem Umstieg gedrückt, weil die (damals) neueren Controller alle mehr Platz auf der Hutschiene benötigten und ich mich gescheut hatte, die ganze Verkabelung zu erneuern. 

Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7390 im Netz, die 24/7 läuft. Kann man da einen Mailserver installieren ?


----------



## GLT (27 Februar 2017)

Auf die FB eher nicht - wäre auch nicht ratsam.

Falls Du keinen sonstigen passenden Rechner am Laufen hast, könntest Du einen 1-Platinenrechner dafür aufsetzen (Rasp, Banana,...).

En neuerer Controller hätte halt den Vorteil, dass sie Speicherkartenslots haben u. dort ihre Logs ablegen könnten.


----------



## Wühlmaus (27 Februar 2017)

Danke, ich muss dann wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beißen und mich mit den aktuellen WAGO-Controllern vertraut machen. Denn das mit den Speicherkarten ist ein weiterer guter Punkt. Aktuell sind meine Log-Daten ja auf die knapp 40 KB pro Tag beschränkt, die bei der alten Konfiguration max. in einen Email-Anhang passen. Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Beschränkung dann auch nicht mehr existiert, oder zumindest nicht so eng.

Noch ein anderer Ansatz mit der jetzigen Hardware: Könnte ich die Logdaten und Störungsmeldungen automatisch auf einen externen Web-Server hochladen, z.B. per FTP zu meinem Webspace bei HostEurope ? Und da dann etwas basteln, dass ich mir das vom PC abrufen kann ? Oder existiert bei FTP dann dasselbe Problem mit fehlender Verschlüsselung ?


----------



## Wühlmaus (27 Februar 2017)

So, dann habe ich mal ein wenig geforscht. Der Controller 750-880 käme für mich infrage. Der Speicher sollte ausreichend sein und das mechanische Platzproblem in meinem Schrank scheint auch lösbar (es geht ja nur um 11 mm Breite).

Ist die Software vom 741 direkt auf den 880 portierbar (genauer gesagt ein Projekt, welches unter CodeSys 2.3 für den 741 erstellt wurde, für den 880 übersetzbar) oder müssen außer vermutlich unterschiedlichen Libs überall im Code Anpassungen gemacht werden ? (Sorry, ich habe keine Ahnung von CodeSys 3.0)

*Edit*: Vorteilhaft für mich vor allem auch, dass der Anhang zur Email jetzt nicht mehr aus dem RAM kommen muss, sondern direkt aus dem Filesystem und damit z.B. von der SD-Card. Damit habe ich endlich volle Freizügigkeit beim Data Logging (Abtastfrequenz, Datenvielfalt).


----------



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

Der 880 wird auch mit Codesys 2 programmiert, deswegen solltest Du das Programm übertragen können.
Musst natürlich die Zielsystemeinstellung anpassen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Wühlmaus (27 Februar 2017)

Danke. Und ich Depp dachte, inzwischen wäre alles automatisch auf Codesys 3. 

Da kann man mal sehen, wie zuverlässig die Wago bei mir läuft (in aggressiver Schwimmbad-Atmosphäre und bei dauernd deutlich über 45 °C und hoher Luftfeuchte im SPS-Schrank). Habe mich jahrelang um rein gar nix kümmern müssen. :wink:


----------



## Tiktal (27 Februar 2017)

Japp, das ist so. WAGO is schon was feines...wenn man alles richtig programmiert hat


----------



## KLM (27 Februar 2017)

Kannst natürlich Deine Logs auf einen externen FTP Server hochladen und dann mit dem PC von dort holen, aber den Weg kannst Du Dir auch sparen, weil der 88x selbst schon ein FTP ist. Schau Dir auch mal den Dataplotter an


----------



## Hesse (27 Februar 2017)

Nur zur Info
http://www.ok.de/
geht noch ohne SSL


----------



## Wühlmaus (19 Mai 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Nur zur Info
> http://www.ok.de/
> geht noch ohne SSL



Oooops, diesen Tipp hatte ich damals irgendwie verpasst - erst jetzt entdeckt.

Jetzt hab ich's mal ausprobiert - funktioniert perfekt. Vielen Dank ! :s12:

Auf lange Sicht werde ich aber wohl versuchen, meine Log-Daten per ftp auf einen Web-Server zu ziehen, um die Größenbeschränkung des Email-Anhangs zu umgehen (will halt nicht mehr als 1x am Tag eine Email bekommen). Bevor ich das anpacke, muss ich mich aber erst noch in PHP & Co einarbeiten, damit die Wago Daten per FTP schicken kann, wann immer ihr danach ist und diese Schnipsel dann auf dem Server zu einer großen Datei zusammengesetzt oder womöglich gleich mit entsprechenden graphischen Auswertungen versehen werden.


----------



## FBK (16 Dezember 2018)

Moin moin, 

ich habe seit neustem ein ähnliches Problem und schaffe es nicht es zu lösen. Ich habe eine 750-880 laufen und versende mit dem Baustein SMAIL_Client2 Bilder einer Überwachungskameras. Das hat auch ca. 1 Jahr funktioniert aber seit neustem kann die Wago keine Verbindung mehr zum Mail-Server aufbauen.

Es kommt immer diese Meldung: 'TIMEOUT on:Try to connect with 62.201.172.21'

Über Ping kann man den Server aber erreichen. Alle Daten habe ich mehrfach kontrolliert etc. 

Kann mir da jemand eine Tipp geben ?


----------

